# Storm Brian report!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It's rubbish! Sat at the front of the ferry right now watching the sea mid channel. I was expecting 70 ft waves and people been thrown overboard or maybe a Posieden type adventure but it's not that exciting. 

It's definately rough though with 20-30ft troughs but I would kayak them! 

Skipper took the ship along the coast though close to the beach all the way to cap griz blanc before turning to starboard for Dover.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Trust you are safely home Barry

And Michelle like me is surrounded by dirty washing, and of course the weather isn't very helpful 

Forecast rain, no surprise there then :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No sandra, still coming into Dover! As said a live report!!! 

Went on deck mid channel when it was at its worse and got blown off my feet!  bit deceiving inside 

Ships gone right down the channel before turning to port this time to head into the wind and waves for Dover. 

there were some pretty big waves in the end but this thing just smashes through them


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Storm Brian hasn't reached the southeast yet, it's barely into the southwest.
You got lucky, fingers crossed for your drive home. If it gets bad stop at the nearest campsite and enjoy the storm.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

At tescos now in Dover. Crossing was a little over two hours because of the zig zagging I guess.

Winds were really strong though.

If Storm Brian is coming from the south west presumably its blowing north so reallly then all I have to do is get round the m25 and turn up the m11 and we will sail home. 


It's turned really nasty here now though. Mrs D is going to get wet.  well someone had to get the fuel and dump all the excess water etc.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think Brian called in at the NEC. The campsite is in a right old state - the grit part anyway. :frown2:


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Photo.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Tis but a scratch. Coward.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Today's been wild
But we are protected bythehouse 
Put some washing out earlier , before the rain 
But It blew so hard

It was in danger of taking off despite the pegs

Resorted to the dryer 

So much washing
The problem with a long trip 

We washed along the way, but bedding we didn't , changed it and brought it home dirty 

And it seems loads we didn't wash 

But I've almost cracked it

Sandra


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

ob1 said:


> Photo.


Thirty one pounds per night for that. And don't dare complain, because Mr Jobsworth gets on his very high horse. :-x:-x

You'll know who i mean if you've been there.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well as I expected it was a bit lumpy going west but once north of the M25 we flew home.  Record time I think. 315 miles 5 hrs 25 min.

Wet and horrible in the Dales but not very windy.

Ah well another trip done and dusted. Fish n Chips tomorrow and a few drinkies I reckon. House seems to be in one piece, gardens been mowed, re-taxed the car and ready for some grub and a bit of X factor.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Exactly as we thought 

I wanted fish and chips last night 

But Albert was driving and didnt want a detour 
So it was beef burgers salad and home made chips, in beef fat

Our daughter and grandson joined us

But he owes me fish and chips

From the big cod 

They are fantastic 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I know its a bit of a Brit Cliche but our chippy in Barney is award winning and their Large cod lightly cooked with "real" Mushy peas is something of a real treat! 

I still have some French cheese for later. Will be saving my Leffe Rituel for special occasions, one of which will probably be Tuesday when I have to go out and actually do some proper work.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

barryd said:


> I know its a bit of a Brit Cliche but our chippy in Barney is award winning and their Large cod lightly cooked with "real" Mushy peas is something of a real treat!
> 
> I still have some French cheese for later. Will be saving my Leffe Rituel for special occasions, one of which will probably be Tuesday when I have to go out and actually do some proper work.


Now I must agree with you on this Barry, its a quality chippy, absolutely lovely. What a cracking occasional treat they are, washed down by a few Timothy Taylor Bolt Makers and then finish off with a nice vintage port, a bit of music on, what a night.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So is ours, although not strictly local, in prestwich 

The home of the giant cod, although their ordinary cod is plenty big enough 

Perfect mushy peas 

Great 

Sandra


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

ThePrisoner said:


> Thirty one pounds per night for that. And don't dare complain, because Mr Jobsworth gets on his very high horse. :-x:-x
> 
> You'll know who i mean if you've been there.


You can't really blame them for the weather! The proper hard standings had gone by the time we booked so I knew what we might be in for but we needed to be there. Plus I can't be bothered forever living like a budgerigar, cheap, cheap....:grin2:


----------

